# Free range or battery farmed eggs?



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

*Free range or battery farmed eggs?*​
I'm better than you - I buy free range! 4348.86%Eggs are eggs - I buy battery farmed! 4247.73%I'm weird - I don't eat eggs33.41%


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Re-post with altered poll..

Just wondering what most of you buy.

At home my mum always buys organic free range so when I came to university I followed suit. All of my house mates bought what I used to refer to as "immoral eggs", obviously meaning battery farmed.

Since I have become more nutritionally aware of what I need to eat I found that eggs are ****ing expensive so I have had to start buying "immoral eggs" myself.

What do you guys do?

Spend a bit more so you can take that moral high ground or..

Save a bit of money and tell the morally right that you can buy more eggs with your savings?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Where's the poll? :whistling:


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Just put it up with your request with an added answer....


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> Just put it up with your request with an added answer....


'I'm weird I don't eat eggs.' :lol:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Are zoo's immoral?

What about pet shops?

I buy cheap eggs. I consume quite a lot , organic free range painted nails chicken eggs would make an already heavy food bill , going into proibitive. That would be immoral for my family budget.

As an added bonus, all the antibiotics carry over prevent me to get a cold, flu or ilness ! :thumbup1:


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

eggs are eggs in my opinion


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm trying to eat, not here to set bogus moral standards...I don't get what the whole free range sh1t is about, it's just another rip off, like organic, fairtrade and whatever the fuuck!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

my parents used to run a pub and this guy used to sell us 30 free range eggs for 2.50, (BARGIN) n they taste amazing!!, eggs are CLEARLY not eggs, when you've had a v.good egg you'll notice the difference everytime. I'm at uni now and I saw a farmer walking around door-to-door selling trays of em, you wanna just ask around for numbers of farmers who do it, the farm shops are expensive but direct d2d are v.good. I'm pretty sure the nutritional value of eggs is different dependent of the chickens diet, ASDA do 15 for 2.50 I think, which is expensive in comparsion. peace x


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I wouldn't want to eat eggs from those chickens










owned by this guy


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

The nutritional value (surprisingly) is hardly any different between battery and free range eggs. If you're going to choose free range do it because of the animals welfare if nothing else.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The nutritional profile of organic free range eggs is much higher than battery farmed eggs.

Being able to forage naturally for food/insects as opposed to a restricted diet of grains enables a much higher Omega-3 content and more beta-carotene (evidenced by more orange yolks).

Not to mention that battery farmed eggs are cruel beyond belief.

They should be banned from sale imo.

L


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I choose organic if I want eggs on toast or something where I taste the yolk.

if im making egg whites etc I use cheapy ones. purely for cost/welfare issues


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I buy organic free range, as organic have more space than just free range...the main reason is because I don't agree with battery at all and it's a bonus that they have more beta-carotene in the yolk and so are more nutirionally beneficial.

I agree exactly with Lorian - it's 'cruel beyond belief' and I find it disgraceful that mankind can have such little respect for other animals....it's all about greed.

I look forward to one day having my own chickens like my mum...they truely are happy hens!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I buy free range organic, although they are fooking huge, and not certified. I live in the country and buy them from a small shop that buys them from a guy who lives with the chickens (I am not convinced they are not half human) so I get them cheapish and they are lovely. I would not, however, buy battery eggs. I don't care how much of a lame thing people think it is. And no, I have not been swept up by the media hype. I just don't think it is right. But as I eat meat, I am in no position to act all high and mighty (I am very mighty though  ) But I am not going to vote, as I don't think I am better than anyone in the most common perception of the words. I think that, Op, you are complexed


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I want my own chickens, my aunt had some and the eggs were unreal


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh dear. What have I caused.

The answers in the poll probably should have been worded differently. They weren't meant to be taken in the literal sense of which they are written. I just merely wanted to see what people bought.

Of course I don't want people to vote because of the poll answer.

I am probably going to go back to buying organic free range for all reasons mentioned above.

What a can of worms eh...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I was going to get some chickens. Farmer up the road was going to give me some. But I decided it would just be more things to look after. I don't mind, but would like to minimize the amount of things I am dad to


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> Oh dear. What have I caused.
> 
> The answers in the poll probably should have been worded differently. They weren't meant to be taken in the literal sense of which they are written. I just merely wanted to see what people bought.
> 
> ...


I thought we where talking about eggs?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

if we're talkin about worms and eggs how about snail eggs?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1382476/White-Caviar--Is-Britain-ready-snails-eggs.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I have no opinion either way all i know is 15 large eggs for £1.00 is a good deal thanks iceland


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Have been using free range since Han instead of normal n gave noticed jack difference in terms of anything to be honest


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I buy free range organic, although they are fooking huge, and not certified. I live in the country and buy them from a small shop that buys them from a guy who lives with the chickens (I am not convinced they are not half human) so I get them cheapish and they are lovely. I would not, however, buy battery eggs. I don't care how much of a lame thing people think it is. And no, I have not been swept up by the media hype. I just don't think it is right. *But as I eat meat, I am in no position to act all high and mighty* (I am very mighty though  ) But I am not going to vote, as I don't think I am better than anyone in the most common perception of the words. I think that, Op, you are complexed


 Eating meat IMO isn't on the same level as putting an animal through hell their whole life. I believe that humans need to eat meat for optimum health but they don't need to torture animals for greed...so you feel free to be high and mighty  I'm very jealous of the eggs you yet. I'm lucky that both my mum and my partners mum own chickens so we often geting offerings of very happy eggs...though not enough as we get through a fair few!



Greenspin said:


> I was going to get some chickens. Farmer up the road was going to give me some. But I decided it would just be more things to look after. I don't mind, but would like to minimize the amount of things I am dad to


Yeah my mum has to get up as soon as the sun rises (sometimes 5am) or else all she'll hear is the chickens squarking to get out! She also has to make sure that she's back before it gets dark for fear of the fox. It's a lot of responsibility! But I do still want some


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I would jump at the chance to buy 30 organic for £2.50. Not possible in reality. Supremarket price for organic it's a no-no.The few farm around here charge the same as the supermarket, if not more.

Scotland barn eggs are OK . Caged eggs are a bit un-flavoury, seem anyway that the chickens are kept in single cages and the conditions arent so bad, overall. No need to de-beak them ,as they have their own (little) space for themself.

Free range sometime is just to get a premium price, and the hen's condition isn't that better than good barns.

Of course eggs from non commercial hens are much better.

Members of my family had them. Winter time , with the snow outside , the hens do not go anywere by the way so it's more barn than free range .

Hens diet , healty living conditions and maybe genetics account for the taste.

Dont want to be unpopular with the animal welfare brigade, I'm all for natural living conditions for hens, greedy battery farmers should be stopped on their step....

just, I know there are childrens out there , living in squallid conditions, where social services do not intervene, because not endangering ( but extremely squallid still)

If I had the choice, I would prioritise the welfare of those children , first, then worry about the hens


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> I have no opinion either way all i know is 15 large eggs for £1.00 is a good deal thanks iceland


 How's that ? £ 1.50 here , 15 large caged in Iceland


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

massiccio said:


> I would jump at the chance to buy 30 organic for £2.50. Not possible in reality. Supremarket price for organic it's a no-no.The few farm around here charge the same as the supermarket, if not more.
> 
> Scotland barn eggs are OK . Caged eggs are a bit un-flavoury, seem anyway that the chickens are kept in single cages and the conditions arent so bad, overall. No need to de-beak them ,as they have their own (little) space for themself.
> 
> ...


SPOT ON, humans before animals how ever crule it is a child will understand suffering more then a ****ing chicken


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

massiccio said:


> How's that ? £ 1.50 here , 15 large caged in Iceland


 lol your right i think i was dreaming whilest typeing


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> SPOT ON, humans before animals how ever crule it is a child will understand suffering more then a ****ing chicken


Why is it an either/or situation? Are you therefoe spending your savings on eggs to support children in need?


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

I much prefer the taste of a free range egg. Although I have eaten crappy eggs. I try to go midway and get eggs that are fairly decent.

I have a mate who is in the process of building some coops. He has offered me eggs on a regular basis once he has them all sorted. Sweet


----------



## Bulk2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

I eat many many eggs, and depsite you all having a moan at me, or telling me I will end up with gut disease I do drink eggs with milk too. I will get the best quality eggs I can afford, but with all the meat and eveything else we eat it is usually caged hen eggs. I buy 60 a week and I don't do no bakin ;-)


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Katy said:


> Why is it an either/or situation? Are you therefoe spending your savings on eggs to support children in need?


I do give to children in need but i do what all hard working parents should do i spend all my spare money giving my daughter the best life she can have i know there is suffering in the world but thanks to me my daughter will never know of it from personal experiance, i will leave the debate now i dont realy care if im perfectly honest i know the internet can be a dangerous place to voice opinions


----------



## Markatron (Apr 26, 2011)

i buy battery eggs and my flatmate get free range ones, we dispuited this before so we got a 3rd flatmate to get 4 boiled eggs, 2 from each box, and we had one each, neither of us could tell the difference so now my flatmate gets the cheaper ones, i completely agree thats its a cruel way to get food, but its a cruel world, many other foods are given to us that come from horrible circumstances.


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

a workmate brings me in fresh free range eggs from his neighbours farm, well i get them now and again, very tasty.

id buy free range when shopping and when their gone i just start eating the "immoral" eggs that my girlfriend buys, while shes not looking that is!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

even free range or organic eggs you buy in a supermarket are a pale comparison to free range, organic eggs people get from their own hens.

free range/organic supermarket eggs are still fed a rubbish diet of corn etc.

my aunts chickens used to spend the day on her farm eating grubs, bugs, food scraps...their eggs tasted totally different.

an were occasionally weird tints of yellow lol


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I use caged hens eggs and couldn't care less really about free range. Free range eggs are way to expensive to be eating 10-12 a day, plus i only use eggs for the whites..............


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

I too want my own chickens!! Have been banging on about this to the Mrs for ages now! 

For the record, Organic free range eggs only! I bought some battery eggs last month by accident from the local garage... I took them back the next day even though they cost a quid. I didn't want to support the cage cause!


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

My friend used to keep chickens on his farm and used to get quite a few double yokers... I have never found one myself.

Paul.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lorian said:


> The nutritional profile of organic free range eggs is much higher than battery farmed eggs.
> 
> Being able to forage naturally for food/insects as opposed to a restricted diet of grains enables a much higher Omega-3 content and more beta-carotene (evidenced by more orange yolks).
> 
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself.



Grantewhite said:


> SPOT ON, humans before animals how ever crule it is a child will understand suffering more then a ****ing chicken


Why does it have to be one or the other? Not only are you encouraging unscrupulous greedy cnuts to engage in cruelty, those cheap eggs you are buying are denying your kids healthy omega 3.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I take it all you free range egg lovers buy free range chickens too??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I take it all you free range egg lovers buy free range chickens too??


Yep.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I buy free range but thats only becasue the Wife was a Zoo Keeper for most of her working life and is soft that way. Personally I think we get stung enough on prices so paying more for the moral high ground is a little silly. But each to their own.

As for quality, there is no difference until you bring in fresh eggs just layed. Clearly a difference in colour and taste. Lovely!

As for chicken to eat, I buy the ones with wings on :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't understnad why people expect food to be so cheap. Considering the role that food plays in our lives and health I'm sursprised that some people don't care where it comes from, just as long as it's as cheap as possible. Perhaps the supermarkets are to blame - constantly competing the get prices lower and lower despite increasing air miles, turning animals into space efficient factories and squeezing farmers out of business.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Iceland 12 for a £1. Although for a brief time i did buy free range gubbins from a local farmer type lady. 6 for £1.60 I think. They were awfully nice, and very yellow. At the moment it's what's cheapest though


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

I would be alot more choosy if I could and I don't expect food to be really cheap, but following a bodybuilding style diet I generally eat alot of eggs and chicken. I can't afford to buy free range, at the levels I eat it would be too expensive for me. If I ate less of this type of food, or if I had the money, I would buy free range organic every time for animal welfare reasons.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

After seeing peoples reactions in this thread, hearing there is a nutritional difference, and feeling like cock for investing in battery hens I did decide to go back to organic free range when I went shopping yesterday.

And to be honest, the price difference isn't really that much. £2-3 maybe.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> After seeing peoples reactions in this thread, hearing there is a nutritional difference, and feeling like cock for investing in battery hens I did decide to go back to organic free range when I went shopping yesterday.
> 
> And to be honest, the price difference isn't really that much. *£2-3 maybe*.


There is a £7.00 difference between 6 bottles of barn and free range eggs on Eggnation. While this isn't a fortune, it can add up to a lot over a year for someone on a budget. Especially when buying protein powders and chicken, it all adds up.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

mitch6689 said:


> After seeing peoples reactions in this thread, hearing there is a nutritional difference, and feeling like cock for investing in battery hens I did decide to go back to organic free range when I went shopping yesterday.
> 
> And to be honest, the price difference isn't really that much. £2-3 maybe.


There is a big diffrence in price when buying 60+ per week. I buy mine from aldi for £1.25 for 15, so it costs me 5 quid for 60 eggs.

Try getting 60 free range ones for that! plus i only use the whites............


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> I take it all you free range egg lovers buy free range chickens too??


No.

Organic free range. Most stuff I buy is organic if I can get it... If not then no stress but I will always choose organic first! Even milk.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

I only buy free range for no other reason than the condition caged hens ar kept. Likewise with meat. I won't buy meat from another country either because most have low animal welfare standards.

In saying that though I buy free range because I can afford too and wouldn't think bad of someone chossing to buy a cheaper alternative.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

The fact that I cant tell the difference leads me to believe that tescos are mugging people off. Would love to taste proper free range off a farm shop.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

lambert said:


> The fact that I cant tell the difference leads me to believe that tescos are mugging people off. Would love to taste proper free range off a farm shop.


It's not all about taste though mate. Alot of people chose to eat free range because of animal welfare


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't understnad why people expect food to be so cheap. Considering the role that food plays in our lives and health I'm sursprised that some people don't care where it comes from, just as long as it's as cheap as possible.


Very true. And particularly when it comes to people like us who, let's face it, eat more animal products than we really need. It's a really twisted logic if you ask me, when people's reasoning goes along the lines of:

1) I need to put another tenth of an inch on my bicep to look good

2) Therefore I need to eat lots of eggs

3) Hence I cannot afford to care about the living conditions of the hens producing those eggs


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't care an eggs an egg to me


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Eggs are eggs.

There are more important things in this world for people to be getting worked up over.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

I buy from a mate with chickens. As cheap as super market battery eggs and a million times nicer. One you get used to farm eggs supermarket eggs taste crap.

Edit: Just to add I also wouldn't ever buy battery as I think it's horrible the way they are kept. I'd rather spend a few quid extra and know I wasn't contributing to animal cruelty.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

My brother works as a break down engineer at a chicken farm, [email protected] only told me that he can get me 24 eggs each week for free.....the [email protected] has worked there 8 years!!


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Organic free range eggs always, if they aren't available then free range. I do not and will never eat battery hen's eggs, its just barbaric what the chickens go through.



s3_abv said:


> I take it all you free range egg lovers buy free range chickens too??


And yes I do as my father has his own butchers shop, I know exactly where all my meat and eggs come from; all local produce. Even have free range turkey at Christmas and I can tell you what, you can taste the difference!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

after seeing a tv documentry a couple years ago cant go near battery or cage.

Family have 6 chickens so always get half a dozen when I go visit! You should see the colours of the yolks from fresh laid eggs! wow


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

So should we import more eggs and meat then ? Do we actually have the capacity to meet UK demand for chicken and eggs through free range methods ?

Being inherently lazy I can't be ****d to link to research and post links but I think its considered impossible .

If importing the shortfall then how would we regulate the welfare standards in other countries and justify the potential impact on wildlife welfare through the increased carbon footprint. Increasing sea traffic has a devestating effect on the oceans. You might save a chicken but kill a Minky whale , and their mammals and as we all know mammals are best.

That said I buy free range to encourage the increased production of free range food and see if I cant starve Charvas out of existence as a consequence


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

NickDuffy said:


> my parents used to run a pub and this guy used to sell us 30 free range eggs for 2.50, (BARGIN) n they taste amazing!!, eggs are CLEARLY not eggs, when you've had a v.good egg you'll notice the difference everytime. I'm at uni now and I saw a farmer walking around door-to-door selling trays of em, you wanna just ask around for numbers of farmers who do it, the farm shops are expensive but direct d2d are v.good. I'm pretty sure the nutritional value of eggs is different dependent of the chickens diet, ASDA do 15 for 2.50 I think, which is expensive in comparsion. peace x


Na man 15 eggs is like £1.25 or something, I buy a few crates each week


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Battery farmed because they're cheaper and I'm not rich.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't understnad why people expect food to be so cheap.


Unfortunately a lot of people have to buy cheap food as their budget doesn't extend to the luxuries of free rang / organic foods. Not having a pop btw :tongue:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I go out to my chicken coup and collect 5 free range eggs every day 

I got no worries about foxes or anything as I built an enclosure where the wire goes 2 foot underground, a big feeder ensures I don't hear any squawking early in the morning, the setting up cost/work is the hardest but now all I pay is £10 for a big bag of food, lasts about 2 months, for 30-35 eggs per week.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Free range I find the battery ones smaller.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

If i want taste,good quality free range.

If its just for work out purposes then battery farmed will do.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

mine come straight from me farm

where the chickens roam free and please themselves

gives the eggs a full flavour lol


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> mine come straight from me farm
> 
> where the chickens roam free and please themselves
> 
> gives the eggs a full flavour lol


I wish I could have my own chickens,I've asked to have a few at the end of the garden but asked neighbours if they minded and all but 1 said they didn't mind.

So unfortunately no chick chicks for me giving me eggs.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I wish I could have my own chickens,I've asked to have a few at the end of the garden but asked neighbours if they minded and all but 1 said they didn't mind.
> 
> So unfortunately no chick chicks for me giving me eggs.


why you gotta ask the neighbours?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> why you gotta ask the neighbours?


Tbh I think its the right thing to do. If them chickens make any noise it won't be me that they annoy as i own them,lol.

As one person was unhappy that they might make noise and annoy them I have to respect that,that's why i asked in the first place.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Tbh I think its the right thing to do. If them chickens make any noise it won't be me that they annoy as i own them,lol.
> 
> As one person was unhappy that they might make noise and annoy them I have to respect that,that's why i asked in the first place.


oooo i see verys diplomatic

id be crap at city living, too used to loads of space and doing what i please

ya know chickens dont really make noise why dont you just buy a few and wait and see if the neighbours here anything?lol

once they start to get those wee golden eggs they wont be complaining


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I think as humans that are capable of compassion, forethought and love, we should never allow ignorance to facilitate any animal to live in this sort of environment.



Barn farmed eggs are a reasonable compromise between price, quality and making the bird suffer. Although it's not on the poll.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Just wondering if the people buying only free range eggs also make sure they buy free range chickens and grass fed beef?

Ps I buy free range eggs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't eat meat (mainly for animal welfare reasons) so I certainly wouldn't eat or buy battery eggs. The hens are treated disgracefully.

I do eat lots of fish though so maybe slightly hypocritical.....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I only ever buy free range, and that is totally for the animal welfare reason. Not taste or nutrition. Then again I never really buy more than 12 a week (sometimes 18) so cost difference in marginal. Most these really cheap eggs are also tiny, so 15 cheap eggs are about the same weight as 10-12 larger eggs.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

free range for taste and the slight warm fuzzy feeling that i have helped a chicken live a nicer life.

right before i eat the cooked fetus its unborn child


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

if i was still eating soft boiled eggs and dipping my toasted soldiers in them like i used to do as a kid, lol...then i would buy free range because the yolk does taste so much better.

but now i just have hard boiled or scrambled, so i just buy the economy ones.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Always get eggs in farm shop. I do buy grass fed beef as often as possible but chicken from makro. Chicken you eat surely isn't battery farm is it? They'd all be skinny and rubbish.


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I buy battery farmed eggs because I am on a budgetm but whenever my mother goes shopping she buys the better quality ones, so I swap my battery farmed eggs into the box of the free ranged eggs and take them, and no body in my house notices. Has to be done lol.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

48 boiled eggs anyone?  http://www.musclefood.com/extras/dairy-products/boiled-eggs.html


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

hctiM said:


> Re-post with altered poll..
> 
> Just wondering what most of you buy.
> 
> ...


I buy the cheapest I can afford.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

go freerange because the battery ones are all pale and weird and look like they have no nutrients/aids


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Lorian said:


> The nutritional profile of organic free range eggs is much higher than battery farmed eggs.
> 
> Being able to forage naturally for food/insects as opposed to a restricted diet of grains enables a much higher Omega-3 content and more beta-carotene (evidenced by more orange yolks).
> 
> L


I hate to quote the Daily Mail...but:



> Their richly coloured yolks certainly make them more appealing to the eye and have led some to believe they are more nutritious.
> 
> But free-range eggs are no better for us than the battery farmed alternative, scientists have found


Full story: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2031244/Free-range-eggs-nutritious-battery-alternatives-claims-study.html


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I try to get organic myself too. I am a meat eater and feel guilty I have done my whole life.. But really farming can be far more humane than the wild. The animals are in blissful ignorance right up till and including death and the death itself is completely painless. Much better than getting ripped apart by teeth and claws.... If we are going to eat animals we need to treat them with dignity, minimize their suffering and make sure they are always completely unaware of what is happening. One day our species will be exclusively vegetarian anyway out of necessity... Carbohydrates are much easier to produce than meat. When there are 70 billion people on this rock we'll all be carb munchers because it'll be the only realistic means to feed people.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't buy free range to take a better moral high ground. I buy them because they're better eggs, and I am having less of an impact on animals. I am veggie through personal not ethical choice. But I do know the impact on animals that farming, dairy farming and egg production has. I can't ignore that, but it doesn't make me better than anyone else. My hubby and kids all eat meat, fish and don't care what eggs they eat. That is their choice, I don't feel better than them for mine.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I buy the cheapest eggs possible (usually battery/caged) mainly due to budgeting and the fact that on average I throw away 2 yolks in 3.

Also I like to know that chickens have been fed on a nice staple diet and not been left to roam around freely eating all manner of crap :laugh:


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't care where there from along as they are a nice price, or whether the chicken has had a nice life......fcuk'em! It's an animal that serves one purpose an only exists because it is........ food!

Used to have our own chickens,quail,ducks,geese,pheasants and guiney foul........all running round the garden free range an was surrounded by eggs and can't say they tasted any different to battery farmed! An egg is an egg, I don't want to pay a premium cus the little fcuker gets to walk around!


----------

